# My new baby rats and there CN!



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have to post links
Heres there house
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/CritterNation001.jpg
Heres Smigul a Dumbo/Rex
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/rats004.jpg
Gizmo a fancy
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/rats003.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/Rats003-1.jpg
Ziggy a rex
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/Rats004-1.jpg
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/rats002.jpg
Smigul and Ziggy
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f315/Takengirl17/Rats001.jpg

Whats the best way to hand tame these guys there still kinda scared of me?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

They're very cute! The best advice is to just hold them all the time, no matter how reluctant they seem. They won't get used to you unless you do.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I would not let them loose in the big cage yet. I tamed mine in no time in a smaller bird cage where they were more cozier. it was easier to handle them and there were no escape routes. 
They seem so small in the CN now.
Check out the socialization section at the Dapper Rat website.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree. CNs are great, but maybe get a smaller "baby" cage so you don't have to chase them and it's easier to just sit there with your hand inside.

They're adorable!


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you! I know now a smaller cage might have helped but there not to hard to catch lol. There starting to tame down two take food from my hard and nibble on my fingers.


----------



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww youre bebehs are cutie-pies! They have beautiful colors and markings, give them lots of love for me


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sadly now I only have ziggy and Gizmo. I had to bring smigul back bc she was female and not male.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

how could u not spot that she was a girl?
shurely the testies were a bit of a give away


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you take her back to a pet store? Or a breeder? :-\ She's probably going to have to suffer a pregnancy now because of your mistake.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I wasnt sure bc the breeder and I both thought it was a male but after a week I realized she has nipples and she just turned 5 weeks. I told the breeder I was bringing her back and she was fine with that.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Well at least she's back in capable hands, in case she is pregnant.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

The breeder should have knew it was a female when she breeds so many she has at least 50 baby rats. I on the other hand am not an expert at sexing rats that young. Really I see it as being the breeder fault when she said it was a boy in the first place thats why i was trying to get people on this forum to help me sex her.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

How old were they when you brought them home? They really shouldn't be going to homes until 5 weeks at which point, the males have very noticeable jingly bells.

If the breeder has 50 baby rats, I would be hesitant to adopt from them (unless they are VERY well known). That seems like a lot- maybe a feeder breeder? Not trying to be mean or anything but the fact that they couldnt sex a baby rat and that they have so many is really sort of a red flag.

I do hope your babies are getting along well though and settling in nicely.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I Kinda thought they might be used as feeder but she denied it. I got two that were 6 weeks old and those were both boys. They female was only 4 weeks old. I have the two now and I actually gave the female to my friend at petmart cuz she has other females and I told her it may be possible she is pregnant and she was fine with that and has experiance in breeding and raising babys. The two boys I got are doing very good though. I am at the point were they are getting used to me and coming around I can hold one very well. The other is a little shyer.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

But you said you gave her back to the breeder....? Did you take her back from her?

At least you're taking care of your boys properly now.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I meant to say I was going to bring her back to the breeder if I didnt find a good home for the girl but I did and Im glad cuz I feel she will be better off with my friend than with the breeder.


----------

